# Emergency Department/ROS



## tolerca@yahoo.com (Jul 6, 2011)

I code emergency department visits and I have a physician who will document in the ROS (see HPI) can I count those as individual ROS or would that be considered double dipping?
Any and all help would be appreciated


----------



## Mojo (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.acep.org/Content.aspx?id=30474

FAQ 1.  For documentation purposes under the Medicare guidelines, can a single historical item be credited in both the HPI and ROS? For example, could nausea and vomiting be used as a symptom in the HPI and also be credited as a system (GI) in the ROS?  

Some confusion exists over this issue. While it is true that a single item cannot be used twice within the same section of the history (either HPI, ROS or PFSH), it appears that a single item may be used in 2 separate historical sections. Based on correspondence with CMS representatives, ACEP believes that under the CMS documentation guidelines, the use of a single historical item in both the HPI and ROS is recognized as an acceptable practice. These letters can be viewed on the ACEP web site. As with many aspects of the documentation guidelines, individual carrier variation may exist and members are advised to seek clarification with local representatives.

For example, "Nightly," in the statement 'nightly leg pain' could not be credited for both duration and timing in the HPI. However, in the statement 'chest pain with shortness of breath', "shortness of breath" could be credited as an associated sign and symptom in the HPI and also credited in the Respiratory system of the ROS for the same record.


----------

